

Show HN: Filter through all your FB friend's relationships - my weekend project - benjlang
http://relationbook.me/

======
Xcelerate
The only reason I didn't try this is because when you use these apps it shows
up as "so-and-so is using relationbook" and I don't want everybody to see
that. I know there's a way to hide it, but I never trust that it hides it
completely.

~~~
altryne1
We won't post without your permission! We ask you to do it, butr you don't
have to, you can use the app without posting

~~~
Xcelerate
Okay, I'll give it a shot!

------
jc4p
Used it for less than 3 minutes, got more than 10 "Share with your friends!"
pop-ups that if you hit "no" on forgets the action you were trying to perform
before it showed the pop-up. Very annoying.

~~~
benjlang
Sorry we will fix that asap.

------
Kartificial
I see that friends are showed twice when they are in a relationship with
another friend of you.

So if I have two friends: A and B, they're listed twice like:

A is in a relationship with B B is in a relationship with A

Bit redundant imo.

~~~
altryne1
It is a bit, but it's important to have both of them there, so that you can
accurately filter by gender. Also, If I would hide one of them, and then you
search for that person, you won't get results

~~~
tgrass
Just a heads up: "both of them" may be the same gender.

Doesn't affect the app, just a note on the language.

------
blantonl
FYI: Facebook's legal team really frowns upon any domain name that uses
xxxxbook.xxx - you should expect to hear from them soon.

~~~
brianobush
I don't really see a clear legal basis for this. is there any legal
precedence?

~~~
throwaway54-762
I assume they can revoke any app's access at any time, without legal action.

------
michaelhoffman
This is restoring a feature that existed in circa 2005 Thefacebook. You could
easily browse your friends in various relationship states. Many more people
would actually set their status as "Single" back then too. Nowadays, in my
friend circles, most single people just don't broadcast their relationship
status.

------
maybe_someday
Does anyone else find this quite a creepy concept?

~~~
benjlang
It's what Facebook was originally built for and then failed at making it easy
to use...

~~~
acoyfellow
I love your thinking, Ben. You are a problem solver. Well done!

------
aneth4
Nice weekend project. Fortunately for mankind (unfortunately for your app,) it
seems most people (as scientifically sampled by my friend list) do not
consider Facebook the canonical representation of their relationship status.

An ex-girlfriend who recently was married still has her status as single (not
making that up.)

Personally I never have, and never will, assign a facebook status to my
relationships unless I am married.

Interestingly, the once popular "open relationship" status now has zero takers
in my friend list.

------
udkl
Is <http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/thedatable-launch/> the inspiration
behind this ?

~~~
benjlang
Nope, we started building before we heard of it.

------
botolo
Nice idea and great execution, congrats. I tried it for a while and I already
discovered some friends who got married (and I was not aware of it) and some
other friends who are not divorced.

I would love your web app even more if it would provide me with a list of
updated events. I don't check FB very often and it would be lovely to just use
your service once in a while and see, in a glance, who got married, who got
divorced, etc.

~~~
Xion
While it doesn't cover all the relationship status changes, the Break-up
Notifier (<http://www.breakupnotifier.com/>) provides part of that
functionality. Arguably the most useful part :)

------
kamkha
Thank you for the preview of the app given before connecting with Facebook! I
wish more applications which require connection to another service did this.

------
Albuca
I also have the same issue with it crashing. Safari on the iPhone (5.1.1)

\- Starts to load Friends

\- Screen goes to black as the app is terminated

Also, it does not load at all on Chrome for iPhone (the main site loads, but
nothing happens after you click on the "Lets Go" button; besides opening a new
tab).

------
commanda
Unfortunately, this web app reliably crashes Mobile Safari on my iPad 3.
Perhaps the logic is done clientside over the set of all my ~1000 friends?

~~~
altryne1
Hey, yes the logic is all clientside, in fact there's no server side code here
at all. I will look into the crashing issue asap. Thanx (on my 356 friends it
works ok on ipad 2)

~~~
alpb
That's not your fault. No web app should be able to crash its browser. It is
like a browser causes blue screen of death. If you figure out the reason write
a blog post about it and send to Apple please. It happens while fetching
friends stage, so I believe it could be about storing large data on client via
js if you are doing so. Just saying. Wanna try that out when it is fixed!
Cheers.

------
Nick5a1
Nice job, and in particular it looks great. Is the design a template or did
you make it from scratch? If so where did your inspiration come from?

------
zht
you mis-spelled RelationBook as RelatiobBook in the authorization dialog

~~~
altryne1
Thanx! fixed

------
splatzone
This is cool. Now add age and sexual orientation filtering!

------
tlrobinson
It keeps crashing Mobile Safari (5.1.1) for me.

------
abava
check out <http://servletsuite.com/fbdir/>

------
philfreo
Needs an age filter

